# Spillway Marine Berlin Lake



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

If you want good service DON'T GO HERE! I was told I would receive a call with in 2 days for an update. 2 weeks went by with no update. I went over there to see what was going on and he said he couldn't find the part he needed to fix my boat. He must not have tried very hard because I found that part at 6 different places. He had no excuse except that he was busy. Well don't tell me your going to keep me updated and never call. My other 2 experiences were the same way. Save yourself a major headache and go somewhere (anywhere) else.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have had work at Dutch Harbor and was very happy with the owner, timeliness and price. Just FYI, may be worth trying next time.


----------



## pwilliams (Mar 28, 2015)

I've had mark at spillway work on my boat and get me parts for years. It has always been a quick turnaround, usually 10 days or less for a repair.


----------

